# whats the diffrence between rankin and bearded dragon?



## efunia (Mar 15, 2009)

hello.i got my eric about a month ago, they didnt give me any informations in the shop, but they said its a smaller version of bearded dragon.but i think he looks like a bearded dragon.whats the diffrence between rankin & bearded dragon?i dont know his/her age or sex..is there any way to find out?the shop i bought him from close down so i cant ask them.and one more quastion.i start to take him out of his viv couple of weeks ago, but i dont think he likes it.he alweys runs away when i try to catch him, and then pretends he is dead, not even moving a bit, till i put him back, and then its back to hiding.will he get used to me and will be coming to my hand?i dont want to scare him.he is only a baby.thanx for all responses.Ewa


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

from what i remember a rankins is smaller than a beardie and doesn't have the beard. There's a vitkins as well and i think that is more like a rankins size with the beard.. 

could be wrong though


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Rankins are from a different part of austrailia and are a sub species of the bearded dragon. In my opinion they have a rounder face and less spikes, its difficult to explain so maybe google some pics? I was looking at both today and i could definatley see a difference in the two .. not much help i know, lol


----------



## Baby_DJ (Sep 24, 2008)

I think rankins are just a miniture verison of a beardie.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Baby_DJ said:


> I think rankins are just a miniture verison of a beardie.


nope...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

efunia said:


> hello.i got my eric about a month ago, they didnt give me any informations in the shop, but they said its a smaller version of bearded dragon.but i think he looks like a bearded dragon.whats the diffrence between rankin & bearded dragon?i dont know his/her age or sex..is there any way to find out?the shop i bought him from close down so i cant ask them.and one more quastion.i start to take him out of his viv couple of weeks ago, but i dont think he likes it.he alweys runs away when i try to catch him, and then pretends he is dead, not even moving a bit, till i put him back, and then its back to hiding.will he get used to me and will be coming to my hand?i dont want to scare him.he is only a baby.thanx for all responses.Ewa


it shouldnt be hiding, it wants to be out under the lights etc running around, not hiding away..

whats the setup and temps, fotos would be good


----------



## efunia (Mar 15, 2009)

i got few photos on my profile.he isnt hiding all the time, only when we are in the room, he runs away.he does comes out when he is hungry.we try to take him out and feed him but he wouldnt take anything.like now he is on top of his branch, but if i get up, he will run off.i dont want to make him come to me.i would like him to want to come...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

efunia said:


> i got few photos on my profile.he isnt hiding all the time, only when we are in the room, he runs away.he does comes out when he is hungry.we try to take him out and feed him but he wouldnt take anything.like now he is on top of his branch, but if i get up, he will run off.i dont want to make him come to me.i would like him to want to come...


all mine watch us, the young who arnt used to be handled, run for a min but once picked up are fine..

just keep doing it so it gets used to you


----------



## efunia (Mar 15, 2009)

why is he so scared??he just nearly knock himself out trying to run away from me, and i wasnt even close to his viv.i read that they like to be handle.im really worry,cos its been over a month..please help..


----------



## Mattsetback (Nov 14, 2008)

If he/she's young they'll be a bit skittish.
Try handling him/her for a few minutes a day, also try hand feeding him/her put of the viv, they'll come to associate human contact and feeding and calm down.
And they are very similar to beardies, smaller and with no beard though. There are plenty of caresheets about for them but the conditions they require are identical to a beardies I believe.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

To be honest, if he's that scared of you I would personally stop trying to get him out and play with him.

What I would do is sit down right in front of the glass so he can see you. Don't open the glass, don't stare at him, don't tap on the glass. Just sit there and "act harmless". Read a book, or watch television, or use a laptop. My preference would actually be to sit and read *aloud* - so he's also learning that your voice is not a threat to be worried about.

When he stops running away when you sit down next to his cage - or at least stops REACTING to you being close to his cage, repeat it - but put your arm just inside the cage. One hand goes in, palm-up. And sits there, without moving. The rest of you is paying attention to your book. If he doesn't react to you being in his cage, great. Try putting a mealworm or a waxworm onto your hand occasionally - or hold a cricket/locust with tongs. See if he'll approach your hand INSIDE the cage for food.

Once he stops freaking out when you're IN the cage, then you can start slowly moving your hand towards him. Feed him with tongs if you can - they're not hand-shaped so they're less likely to scare him. 

I wouldn't try to get him OUT to handle him until he stops being scared of you in his cage.

Yes, it could take months - but he sounds terrified of you at this point if he's playing dead when you pick him up. You need to teach him that you aren't something to be frightened of.


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

rankins dragons are found throughout western and central queensland, the first noticeable differnce is there size as they only grow to about 10/12 inches they are cousins of the pogona vitticeps. some breeders have bread bearded dragons and rankins dragons the hatchlings are called vittikins

kevin


----------

